# vw 2l 20v race engin help



## NO FEAR NA (Jul 2, 2012)

I want to build a 2l 20v no turbo race engin that would make 200kw and up for my race golf 1.
Can someone help me to get the best parts and cams for it?


----------



## legionarre (Sep 29, 2009)

*Tech Tip for N/A engine build*

Hi, 

Are you planning to use gasoline above 100octane? 
If you do, I can help you out with tech tips and supplying the parts as well. 
Are planning to run OEM hydraulic lifters or are you planning to change them over to mechanical ones? 

Wossner high compression pistons 12.3:1CR 
Price: $539 + shipping 

Catcams all durations and lifts, mechanical or hydraulic 
Price: $699 + shipping 

Forged rods 
Price: $389 + shipping 

I also recommend running independent throttle bodies or twin bodies. 
You can use OEM ECU, but standalone would be much better. 
Gotech EFI: $1099 + shipping 

Change out the complete valve train assembly. 
Larger intake/ exhaust valves, springs, retainers...etc 

Feel free to contact me if you have further questions. 

Peter 
www.carrolatuning.us


----------



## 4rgsncps (Oct 1, 2012)

*20v question*

I am getting ready to build a motor for my 4000q. Will that stand alone work with a 3b or 7a turbo? It would be helpful. Still trying to figure which will bolt to tranny since 2.2L already in it!?!


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

NO FEAR NA said:


> I want to build a 2l 20v no turbo race engin that would make 200kw and up for my race golf 1.
> Can someone help me to get the best parts and cams for it?


why are you trying to put a 5 cylinder in a car that it doesnt fit in?

it would be much easier to use a 4 cylinder if all you want is 200hp..

your going to have to do custom EVERYTHING to dump a 5 cylinder in a mk1..

either that, or you are posting in the wrong thread.. this is the 5 cylinder thread..

not the 1.8T/20v thread...


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

4rgsncps said:


> I am getting ready to build a motor for my 4000q. Will that stand alone work with a 3b or 7a turbo? It would be helpful. Still trying to figure which will bolt to tranny since 2.2L already in it!?!


wtf is a 3B?

heard of a 3A, and a 7A, but never a 3B..

3A is a 2.0L 4 banger..

7A is a 2.3L 5 banger..

not even close to the same thing..


----------



## bimmerboy02 (Oct 2, 2005)

3b is a 20v turbo 5cyl from the 91 200 20v.


----------



## 4rgsncps (Oct 1, 2012)

*3b motor*

In bluiding this some of these questions I have raised. I know someone who has taken a nonturbo from a '90 200 rebuilt it added a garrett t-35 and put it in a '91 audi 80 (I t hink). This set up is neck snapping! opcorn:


----------

